# ga_rain_03, midge mcgrath & Underweighters



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

Yeah I know, I'm over 30(32 next month), and shouldnt post here, but there is nobody on the older forum that I have seen like me. I am almost exactly your size midge! I have always been tiny, as is one of my daughters, my mom, dad, and grandparents on his side. I have had 2 kids and until last year could not break 86lbs! I have been around the same weight since 10th grade. Gained pregnancy weight fine(40lbs of it), but it fell right off.I went on Lotronex for my IBS D and went up to 104, but it stopped working and now I am back down to about 93. I felt like all I did was eat for those 3 months...and alot of it was going out to eat.In my opinion weight loss may not be a symptom of IBS, but could very well be considered a sort of "side effect" of it.I do believe your weight may go up if you could eat what you want when you want like I could with my Lotronex. I sure never imagined in a million years I could ever weigh close to 100 until then.Now I am all bummed because I got rid of all my ultra skinny size 0-2 clothes for 3-4 and now they are all almost too big!


----------



## 21555 (Dec 28, 2005)

I have IBS-D and I have weighed 88 pounds for the last few months. I am 18 years old and 5'1'' . I know weight loss is supposedly not a symptom of ibs, but if you're having D all the time and nothing in your body digests, of course you're going to lose weight. I realized recently that it doesn't matter what i eat i still feel sick all the time anyway so I've been eating normally and spending my regular amount of time on the loo. (Sigh) I think I've given up.


----------



## 18548 (Apr 10, 2005)

lol yeah i gave up with the food too!! i gained weight (119 now!!!) over summer though, when i was sleeping 16hrs a day and still eating 3 meals with my family







but i got down to 108 at my lowest. i'm 5'5" and muscular. and they don't reckon my weight was anythin to worry bout cept that i was 146 and lost it all in a couple of months!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

just saw this--i actually finally gained a few pounds after taking a break from my thesis, and not eating gluten... not sure which one actually did it.i actually went out and bought new jeans today cause my old ones were too tight! i hate when my pants squish...


----------

